# Video: Doug Lawrence summoning some Jug on his 10MFAN CELEBRATION mouthpiece



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Lawrence showing some of the Jug side of my new Celebration 8* tenor mouthpiece.
Full-bodied, fat, and rich sounding top to bottom.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

It's pretty clear how much Doug is enjoying the mouthpiece, and he sounds tremendous on it! When you can't help but exclaim while you're playing a piece, you know it's a keeper! I feel the same way about mine; fat and rich through all the ranges, and more importantly, at all volumes. Even at soft volumes it's super saturated and resonant. Loving it!


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

Doug sounds fantastic! And yeah, very Jug-like...it's not easy to get that Gene Ammons sound and he gets as close as anyone I've heard.

Looks like your new "Link style" mpc is a real winner, Mark.


----------



## Benjamin Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

Mark, Congratulations on producing such a fantastic sounding mouthpiece. You deserve a lot of credit for redefining greatness in terms of saxophone mouthpieces. Best wishes, Ben


----------



## jd (Feb 2, 2003)

Sounds fantastic! I’ve seen him play a bunch of times with basie band and he’s incredible. I met him and he’s really nice guy . He’s a mouthpiece guy always trying and gigging on different pieces but he sounds great on this


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Saxaholic said:


> It's pretty clear how much Doug is enjoying the mouthpiece, and he sounds tremendous on it! When you can't help but exclaim while you're playing a piece, you know it's a keeper! I feel the same way about mine; fat and rich through all the ranges, and more importantly, at all volumes. Even at soft volumes it's super saturated and resonant. Loving it!


Thanks, Bill! I knew you would love this model. I know you are really fond of the Classic model but I knew there would be a place for this one with you.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

JL said:


> Doug sounds fantastic! And yeah, very Jug-like...it's not easy to get that Gene Ammons sound and he gets as close as anyone I've heard.
> 
> Looks like your new "Link style" mpc is a real winner, Mark.


Thank you so much. He is nuts about the piece and definitely favors that Jug/Dexter vibe. Hope you are well!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Benjamin Allen said:


> Mark, Congratulations on producing such a fantastic sounding mouthpiece. You deserve a lot of credit for redefining greatness in terms of saxophone mouthpieces. Best wishes, Ben


That is incredibly kind of you to say!!
That's supper meaningful to me. I hope you are well and I know you are doing great work on Jack's pieces, and I'm very proud of what you've done in the mouthpiece world. You do beautiful work, my friend!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

jd said:


> Sounds fantastic! I've seen him play a bunch of times with basie band and he's incredible. I met him and he's really nice guy . He's a mouthpiece guy always trying and gigging on different pieces but he sounds great on this


hi bro, I hope you are doing great. I've never seen him with the Basie band. I hope they make it to Florida once we are back to having live music again in this world. Thank you so much for the great compliment! I love the way he sounds on this piece. He told me he can't wait to get into the studio and be able to record with it. Hopefully that will happen sometime this year.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah very Jug like.
This certainly sounds like a nice piece.
Definitely has a link sound for my ears anyway.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi Nick! The blow will feel good for the guys who like Links, but I didn't want all the foofiness, as I call it, there. I wanted it available but also more clarity with more fatness. Each note has excellent depth and richness, and there is a lot of volume available, when you need it. Nothing dull or stuffy. Hopefully you will get the eight star in the next two weeks.
Keep me updated.
Thank you.

Here's the first video he sent me right after he took the mouthpiece out of the packaging.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Mark.
I have a sneaking suspicion this piece is going to be a nice match for my S20 in particular.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Could be. I don't think I have any guys using these on Kings yet.
I know for sure that I have guys that are using these now on their Martins, Selmers, Mauriat's, Yamaha's, Conn's, Barone's, and others. Haven't heard from the King guys yet.
You will be the first to let me know how it is for you on the S20.


----------



## Michael Foster (Nov 27, 2011)

Doug's sounding great here, excited to try this piece out


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks bro! The shop is having some of the bigger tips made next week, and we will get you a 10 after that. Hope you are well!!!


----------

